# New SIGMA Guitars



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Where can you buy them in ONTARIO, ......or in CANADA.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got one from Mojo Music a couple of years ago.

DR28V. It’s a good guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Online sales:

Search | Coast Music

Folkway may have them: Sigma DR-28 Acoustic Guitar | Vintage Guitars and New Guitars, Ontario Canada | Folkway Music, Vintage and New Guitars, Waterloo, Ontario Canada

Then there is,........... L.A.Music in Mississauga. Take your chances here

Innovation Music in Edmonton had them, but I couldn't locate Sigma on their website


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My grandmother lived in Essex,... in an* old *house on Jenner Street. Aunt and Uncle two houses down. I remember watching the Apollo 8 moon orbit at her place on Xmas Eve. FWIW


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Spaceman music here in Ottawa carry them


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I bought one from The Guitar Corner in KW a while ago.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> My grandmother lived in Essex,... in an* old *house on Jenner Street. Aunt and Uncle two houses down. I remember watching the Apollo 8 moon orbit at her place on Xmas Eve. FWIW


Robert, i know the area well, small world. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Anyone know if the Abalone inlay on the select few Sigma models,.. is REAL abalone.

They look nice, never actually seen one personally.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

International distributors – Sigma Guitars

If you change your mind and want a good used one, seeing you're close to the border, this is an option. The good thing about buying at GC is you can have it shipped to your local store and try it out. If you don't like it, you can return it on the spot and get your money back. They were offering free shipping on used gear as well.
"sigma 6 string acoustic guitars" Results | Guitar Center


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Larry said:


> Where can you buy them in ONTARIO, ......or in CANADA.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Realinstruments in charlettown pei

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Innovation Music in Edmonton is a Sigma dealer, not exactly Ontario, but it is in Canada


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Innovation Music in Edmonton is a Sigma dealer, not exactly Ontario, *but it is in Canada*


..........at least for now.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Larry said:


> Anyone know if the Abalone inlay on the select few Sigma models,.. is REAL abalone.
> 
> They look nice, never actually seen one personally.


I received a email from SIGMA, they do use real abalone & mother of pearl on their guitar models that take it. That's nice to know.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Larry said:


> I received a email from SIGMA, they do use real abalone & mother of pearl on their guitar models that take it. That's nice to know.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

In Ontario, but not exactly in your immediate neighborhood, Mill Music in Renfrew carries them. They have a number of them in stock and they often carry B stock (several brands, not just Sigma) at really good prices. You might want to talk to Steve, the owner, you never know... Our Products


----------

